
Is Apple planning its own Internet? - prateekj
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2014/02/04/is-apple-planning-its-own-internet/
======
doctorshady
I'm a little unclear on what the article is trying to say. Are they implying
Apple is building a walled garden network?

